# Orchestral Tools Full Contact Competition



## Jacob Fanto

ORCHESTRAL TOOLS


Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios




www.orchestraltools.com





Looking forward to this one!


----------



## halfwalk

The provided samples are ... less than inspiring. I hope the full product has round robins.


----------



## Toecutter

Provided samples are more than enough considering the brief. Be creative, isn't this part of our job?


----------



## zimm83

No...full Kontakt !!!!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

zimm83 said:


> No...full Kontakt !!!!


I’m not sure exactly what you’re referring to, but if it’s regarding the free sample pack, it’s actually on SINE!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

zimm83 said:


> No...full Kontakt !!!!


OH. The competition title is Full-Contact, which is Tom Holkenberg’s/JXL’s ‘motto’ over at Orchestral Tools. Has nothing to do with Kontakt itself.


----------



## zimm83

Just kidding !!!


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Just dropped my submission! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## scarkord

Well, I started out following the brief (honest) but it took on a life of it's own and I ended up with this...


----------



## jaredforth

I also uploaded my entry! I was really inspired to get outside my normal style with this one: 



Good luck to all!


----------



## Caleb Joshua




----------



## Mr Sakitumi

I also submitted my entry just now. Good Luck everybody!


----------



## dhmusic

lastburai said:


> I uploaded my entry for the #FULLCONTACTCOMPETITION Using the Tom Holkenborg's Percussion sample pack as a bases for this composition. I used many different instruments I would not usually use.





Caleb Joshua said:


>




I just read this on the terms and conditions page:

"Your entire composition must not exceed 2 minutes"

Just thought I'd give you a heads up before the deadline.


----------



## lastburai

Cheers dhmusic for the warning, much appreciated, this is indeed the case anything over 2min how ever little over is basically disqualification. I deleted the entry and recut a little to get it at 2.00min.

I deleted the intro and one of the A sections it seems to fit exactly at 2.00 min now. The structure was AABAC and now it is ABAC, there is no buildup to theme A anymore as I deleted the intro.

It is a unique composition for me, as I there are instruments I would not usually use, I am grateful they allow changes before the deadline. 

The video is 2.00min exactly but the actually length of the song is 1.58-1.59s
So this is my new entry for the #FULLCONTACTCOMPETITION Using Tom Holkenborg's Percussion sample pack as a bases for this piece of music.


----------



## Germain B

Restrictions are so interesting and this one was really fun ! Here's mine :


----------



## Jacob Fanto

I think the most surprising thing to me after finishing my piece and listening to others' is how many opted to also use non-percussive instruments throughout. Maybe I'm just taking the prompt a bit too literally! 

Anyway, here's my entry!


----------



## blaggins

Amazing drum programming you've got there Jacob, I really enjoyed that one (although there are so many good entries to this contest!)

Mine took a turn for the weird. At some point I added a wind instrument from Maleventum 2 (recently on sale, might still be) and it had this very jungle-y vibe and I just leaned into that real hard. Maybe too hard? Anyway, here's mine for what it's worth.


----------



## Jack McKenzie

Here is my entry for the Orchestral Tools #FullContactCompetition

I decided to only use percussion and my own voice for chants, FX and other wacky stuff to try and focus on showcasing the drums and tribal story. 

Here is a battle between two neighbouring tribes: Compound and Triplet Rhythms on the Left and Simple, Duple Rhythms on the right. Hear them battle against one another and finally come together…

Percussion:
Orchestral Tools: JXL Sample Pack
Spitfire Audio: Hans Zimmer Percussion
Spitfire Audio: Albion One
LA Modern Percussion
Keepforest: Ferrum

Vocals:
Jack McKenzie


----------



## Alfeus Aditya

I am in!


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Jacob Fanto said:


> I think the most surprising thing to me after finishing my piece and listening to others' is how many opted to also use non-percussive instruments throughout. Maybe I'm just taking the prompt a bit too literally!
> 
> Anyway, here's my entry!



Haha, well - the way I view the brief (which I believe said use any kind of other musical instruments you have at your disposal) is this:

The drums and rhythm are how the tribes/warring factions communicate. However, even tho language is gone, it doesn't say people are mute. So I assume they will grunt and chant etc which is why in mine for example, I used a choir but nothing with actual words or too many syllables etc.

Also, I viewed it as more cinematic than literal, so scoring a scene.

So to me the drums and rhythms are in the story, the subject matter etc/sound FX of things happening on screen....

any other instrument - to me - would be the score of the actual movie, or music accentuating the drama. IE brass ensembles, flutes, etc.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Baronvonheadless said:


> Haha, well - the way I view the brief (which I believe said use any kind of other musical instruments you have at your disposal) is this:
> 
> The drums and rhythm are how the tribes/warring factions communicate. However, even tho language is gone, it doesn't say people are mute. So I assume they will grunt and chant etc which is why in mine for example, I used a choir but nothing with actual words or too many syllables etc.
> 
> Also, I viewed it as more cinematic than literal, so scoring a scene.
> 
> So to me the drums and rhythms are in the story, the subject matter etc/sound FX of things happening on screen....
> 
> any other instrument - to me - would be the score of the actual movie, or music accentuating the drama. IE brass ensembles, flutes, etc.


Yes, I think the most interesting thing is seeing the divide between full orchestral “cinematic” entries versus solely or primarily percussion ensemble.


----------



## Daniel James

Full contact? My body is ready 0_o

-DJ


----------



## purplehamster

Just dropping my submission here.


----------



## h.s.j.e

purplehamster said:


> Just dropping my submission here.



That is extremely cool. I really like the variety you got, and just how powerfully mixed it is. Really nice stuff.

Here's what I came up with:


----------



## Rudianos

Wanted to capture some of the tension in hunkering down in a conflict, getting caught between hope for safety and impending onslaught. Decided to embrace the quieter and more ethereal, to the deafening potential of these drums...


----------



## Zedcars

Sine keeps crashing on my Cubase project for this competition. Only an hour left. Looks like I'm not going to be able to enter now due to their players' own instability. I can't even open my project any more. What a joke!


----------



## Zedcars

Reinstalled Sine, restarted Cubase a bunch of times. Restarted my Mac. I can't even open an older project with Sine in. Spent the last 2 days working on this only to fall at the last hurdle. Gutted!

Anyone got any ideas how I can solve this? :(


----------



## h.s.j.e

Zedcars said:


> Reinstalled Sine, restarted Cubase a bunch of times. Restarted my Mac. I can't even open an older project with Sine in. Spent the last 2 days working on this only to fall at the last hurdle. Gutted!
> 
> Anyone got any ideas how I can solve this? :(


Oh, man, I have no idea. Wish I did. What a nasty thing to have happen.


----------



## turnerofwheels

Last minute wall of orchestra noise


----------



## Zedcars

OK. I had to recreate this from memory. Not really how I want it at all, but I managed to upload it in time anyway. Oh well...feel quite dejected now after all that.


----------



## catibi79

This is main. I uploaded it exactly before 00:00 I hope not too late. 
Good luck to everibody.


----------



## purplehamster

h.s.j.e said:


> That is extremely cool. I really like the variety you got, and just how powerfully mixed it is. Really nice stuff.
> 
> Here's what I came up with:



Thanks h.s.j.e, glad you liked it! 

Interesting take with those hypnotic stuttering rolls! Good luck!!


----------



## purplehamster

Zedcars said:


> OK. I had to recreate this from memory. Not really how I want it at all, but I managed to upload it in time anyway. Oh well...feel quite dejected now after all that.



Sorry to hear about your SINE problems. Glad you were able to upload your re-creation in time. I'm getting the "I'm being chase" vibe, kinda like from the hospital scene in T2.


----------



## Zedcars

purplehamster said:


> Sorry to hear about your SINE problems. Glad you were able to upload your re-creation in time. I'm getting the "I'm being chase" vibe, kinda like from the hospital scene in T2.


Yes, you’re right! Not very original after all!  I was experimenting with a 5/8 against 7/8 time sig (one for each opposing force). Sadly I wasn’t able to emphasis that as much as I would have liked to.

Really enjoyed your entry. I like the female whispers/mutterings and drum glitches.


----------



## Ricgus3

Here is my entry! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Davidrivero

Jack McKenzie said:


> Aquí está mi entrada para las herramientas orquestales #FullContactCompetition
> 
> Decidí usar solo la percusión y mi propia voz para cánticos, efectos especiales y otras cosas extravagantes para tratar de concentrarme en mostrar la batería y la historia tribal.
> 
> Aquí hay una batalla entre dos tribus vecinas: Ritmos compuestos y triples a la izquierda y Ritmos simples y dobles a la derecha. Escúchalos luchar entre sí y finalmente unirse ...
> 
> Percusión:
> Herramientas orquestales: Paquete de muestra JXL
> Spitfire Audio: Hans Zimmer Percussion
> Audio de Spitfire: Albion One
> LA Modern Percussion
> Keepforest: Ferrum
> 
> Voz:
> Jack McKenzie
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] OJjib9Crt9I [/ MEDIA]


----------



## Davidrivero

Jack McKenzie said:


> Aquí está mi entrada para las herramientas orquestales #FullContactCompetition
> 
> Decidí usar solo la percusión y mi propia voz para cánticos, efectos especiales y otras cosas extravagantes para tratar de concentrarme en mostrar la batería y la historia tribal.
> 
> Aquí hay una batalla entre dos tribus vecinas: Ritmos compuestos y triples a la izquierda y Ritmos simples y dobles a la derecha. Escúchalos luchar entre sí y finalmente unirse ...
> 
> Percusión:
> Herramientas orquestales: Paquete de muestra JXL
> Spitfire Audio: Hans Zimmer Percussion
> Audio de Spitfire: Albion One
> LA Modern Percussion
> Keepforest: Ferrum
> 
> Voz:
> Jack McKenzie
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] OJjib9Crt9I [/ MEDIA]


Spectacular


----------



## Davidrivero

Mi participación en el concurso.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Mr Sakitumi said:


> I also submitted my entry just now. Good Luck everybody!



Just seen @OrchestralTools announcement! Congratulations on 3rd place! Well deserved!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi

Leslie Fuller said:


> Just seen @OrchestralTools announcement! Congratulations on 3rd place! Well deserved!


Thanku 🙏 I had a lot of fun creating this and working with the brief.


----------

